# Evaluating my Interpersonal Skills with Customers



## GreekWarrior26 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi, 

I am working as a PC support technician for a corporation. My job requires me to give desk-side support to users. In this role, what social skill is most valuable? I am trying to build social skills that will help me do my job efficently.:smile:


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Jcr96 said:


> In this role, what social skill is most valuable?


NOT telling the users that they're idiots... that's a helpful skill! :grin:

In all seriousness, there's not really a "most valuable social skill." Simply treat people the way you would want to be treated: with respect and by providing helpful assistance. Patiently ask the user what the problem is, cheerfully fix it, and move on to the next task.


----------



## bigbmxdave (Nov 1, 2010)

Just some general rules from experience:
- Never blame the user for anything
- Always let the user explain the issue, even if you know what the problem is halfway through them talking
- Feel free to try to explain the fix to the user, however keep an eye out for if they appear to look distant (you're using too much tech speak) or if they start to look annoyed (means you're either patronising them by dumbing things down, or they just want to to shutup and fix the problem)
- If you're not 100% sure the issue is resolved with what youve done, try and keep the call open in whatever call logging system you use for a few days and check back up on the user. Its infinitely better if you call back and the user says "the issue has returned" then for them to have to call you back.
- Never say anything negative about the system they work on, their machine maybe crap and the software may be crap, but never say that.


----------



## MCampbellGA (May 27, 2012)

Jesus, you have a lot of certs!!!


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

MCampbellGA said:


> Jesus, you have a lot of certs!!!


I am not Jesus, though He is my Lord and my Savior. Thank you for the compliment, however.


----------

